# Задержка мочеиспускания



## SergeyKr (26 Мар 2018)

Приветствую, хочу узнать. Мне 17 полных лет.
Проявилась проблема 5 марта, я проснулся с болей в шее, громким стуком крови в голове, температурой, ознобом, слабостью, покалываниями в ногах, и тошнотой. На следующий день есть я уже смог, но слабость усилилась и появилось нарушение в пространсвенной координации, и в этот день остро встала проблема мочеиспускания. Попав в больницу, я получал лечение от спазмов, Платифиллин, и электрофорез. И от большинства проблем мой организм оправился, но проблема с мочеиспусканием осталась.
И вот, сейчас 26 марта, получив результаты МРТ узнал о протрузии позвонка L5-S1 (2,6 мм) и возможно это и стало причиной. На счёт спины до этой проблемы, спина быстро уставала, при сидении дискомфорт и слабые боли в пояснице, после длительной ходьбы нередко появлялись боли в пояснице и чуть выше.


----------



## La murr (26 Мар 2018)

@SergeyKr, Сергей, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

